# ICS leak issues list



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Just figured I would start some kind of documentation of what issues have shown up while on the latest ICS leak. I'll clean it up a little later, but just to start:

The first issue I have is that when I start the device account device and click add accounts it force closes every time.

Feel free to add any issues you're having

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02lssport (Jun 23, 2012)

i actually have not seen this problem and ive did an nandroid on bootstrap with the leak installed and factory reset so actually had to go through the setup and had no force closes which leak are you on?


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm on 2233. I didn't get this when initially setting up the phone with emails and such ( I did a factory reset), just when trying to go back in after everything was running.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02lssport (Jun 23, 2012)

i still cant replicate that i see what your talking about but it works fine on mine...might be another one of those wierd things like some ppl have there processor clock at 1.0ghz and some are oc'd to 1.2 ghz


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

something i noticed is that widgets that u can tap and use, ie: soundhound, responds really slowly on initial use, like a 5-10 second delay.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

I notice when you press and hold onto your homescreen to add widgets, the list is all... white. Like the text is there, but the background + the text is white. When you click it, the text turns black to show you've selected it. I dont know why it got inverted. Doesnt really affect me but that is a bug.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Everything is working flawlessly for me aside from being one that didn't get the bump to 1.2ghz. I'm still at 1ghz and want to figure out why.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm at 1ghz as well. Also i get a ui error when trying to use the lapdock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02lssport (Jun 23, 2012)

Heard that you can fix webtop error as long as you have default wallpaper set or install apex launcher

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwhaley262 (Jan 3, 2012)

Something might be up with the Bluetooth stack. BT has issues connecting to my car.


----------



## MEAT-RACK (Aug 15, 2011)

I noticed while in a call the speaker phone was really quiet even though in call volume was turned all the way up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't seem to be able to root. I am using razorsedge and it won't install drivers with USB dbugging checked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

bigmook said:


> I don't seem to be able to root. I am using razorsedge and it won't install drivers with USB dbugging checked.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I had issues at first too. Make sure your phone is over 50% charged and install the motohelper app (it shows up as an external CD when you connect in mass storage mode).


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

I had to find the updated motohelper driver before I could get it to work for me.
Version 2.1.40 driver 5.50 (found it on 4shared.com) it worked right away after that.

How do I check my CPU speed?


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

greeneink said:


> How do I check my CPU speed?


set cpu,rom toolbox, antutu cpu master. any of those should do it. let us know what you have im stuck at 1ghz.


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm at 1ghz,but I'm not gonna complain. This is fast and I haven't found any issues with it.


----------



## ElTimablo (Apr 11, 2012)

I've had it flashed for about half an hour, and haven't been able to put it down since. As far as I can tell, I'm a lucky one. I got the 200 MHz bump, and I don't seem to be having any major issues yet (knock on wood). Will update if anything changes. For now, though, it feels like a brand new phone.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

And that ladies and gentleman is why I love this forum. Now I am rooted. Thanks for the tip about motohelper. Oh and I got the extra 200 MHz.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

I installed cpu master and according to it my max is 1200mhz.
I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.
I also noticed that the hotspot entitlement check has been moved in sqlite editor.
I had to manually reset my hotspot. it's like line 79 now instead of the 147 it was


----------



## ElTimablo (Apr 11, 2012)

Update to my earlier post: Battery life seems diminished, but it could just be me.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

There is an app called LTEonoff that lets you toggle to cdma without using the dialer. Being in a 3g only, or fringe 4g area this might help you

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Well after a couple of days I'm pretty impressed. The only issues I have are the device setup, webtop and for some reason my axis tool (screebl pro) only reads some times. I'm only at 1ghz but my battery has gotten slightly better.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I think the brightness is too high on at least on the first leak. Its a good flashlight at 100% brightness. I also think the stock keyboards are terrible! They are much better on the cm9 for the leak.

Safe strap bricked me after enabling safe mode .. then later after fxz and ota then flashing the same files / razor root..it installed correctly.

I am a bit confused by this because I did the exact same thing twice with different results.

You can't flash cm9 using bionic bootstrap from market. It will boot to the restore menu.. then to a boot loop.l
Also make sure you have the right gapps.


----------



## droidbot (Jul 24, 2011)

Wondering if anybody has issues. I have two bionics. One is my dads. Both are on 2233. Mine is working fine. However my dads is having an issue with wifi. It doesnt search for wifi at all. It just says stuck in "turning wifi on". Never turns on or shows available networks. Very weird. I factory reset several times, flashed back to 902 twice, reinstalled the leak three times and from different file hosts. I have no clue what is wrong. Like i said mine works fine. Does anybody else have the same issue?


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine has a problem with the headphone jack. It works fine except that it's extremely unbalanced. The music plays fine but the vocals are extremely low and are drowned out by the instruments now. No EQ has fixed it yet. Also, My phone doesn't like Airplane mode either, When you put it in Airplane mode and when you turn it off, The data doesn't come back unless you reboot. I'm one 2233 by the way.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Audio is good for me on 2231. May want to try that build out , if anything the audio is much better than on gb.

These builds have a lot of random inconsistant quarks between installs on diff phones. Or maybe installs on the same phone lol

How is it we can fxz over the new kernal and boot loader off the leak. Is the leak unlocked? Just wondering.


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree that the audio is better, it seems louder and clearer than GB but it's just that the vocals in music have been muted.


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else getting a stock icon picture for yourself when you text message

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

My audio sounds better than I usually stream from Google music. Oh excuse me play music. And it sound just as good if not better

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

My Bluetooth audio isn't that great but it may be my icon. Been having issues with it. Oh and only a few of my Facebook contacts updated with pics. I also cannot link any built in accounts such as Facebook or photobucket. Every time I try it says its been disabled.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Also just noticed i don't have the option to switch to 3g only.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Use an app called l t e on andoff

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## gwhaley262 (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anybody experienced any digitizer weirdness? I'm noticing sometimes I'm getting "phantom" touches on the screen. Hope its not failing.


----------



## steve125 (Mar 31, 2012)

Snowman1771 said:


> I agree that the audio is better, it seems louder and clearer than GB but it's just that the vocals in music have been muted.


I had the same problem. If you go into the sound settings ics seems to have its own sound tweaking system like dsp manager. On 2233 some live surround effect is enabled by default. Disabling that on your wired headset option and internal speaker option will make your music sound normal again.
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Mook, little more complicated than my 4g toggle but it works fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

steve125 said:


> I had the same problem. If you go into the sound settings ics seems to have its own sound tweaking system like dsp manager. On 2233 some live surround effect is enabled by default. Disabling that on your wired headset option and internal speaker option will make your music sound normal again.
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


 I give it a try.


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

greeneink said:


> I also noticed that the hotspot entitlement check has been moved in sqlite editor.
> I had to manually reset my hotspot. it's like line 79 now instead of the 147 it was


You know that that does absolutely nothing right? Nothing at all. Just DL wifi hotspot app. Vzw still see's everything you are doing even with your entitlement change. All that that does is let your app work, and Vzw just decides when to call you on your tethering.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

willbur73 said:


> You know that that does absolutely nothing right? Nothing at all. Just DL wifi hotspot app. Vzw still see's everything you are doing even with your entitlement change. All that that does is let your app work, and Vzw just decides when to call you on your tethering.


This actually isn't true. I build systems for Verizon stores around here and get info very easily. I looked into this before i changed my entitlement and they cannot tell without the aid of the app. The data you use is linked to your device and your device only. Hence why you can use such external apps and get away with it. I've gone as far as using 20Gb using the hotspot app for things such as xbox and multiple computers. Not trying to argue, it's just what I know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> This actually isn't true. I build systems for Verizon stores around here and get info very easily. I looked into this before i changed my entitlement and they cannot tell without the aid of the app. The data you use is linked to your device and your device only. Hence why you can use such external apps and get away with it. I've gone as far as using 20Gb using the hotspot app for things such as xbox and multiple computers. Not trying to argue, it's just what I know.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Could u please elaborate on your entitlement wording? I used to use wifi tether app in gummy and stock and it worked fine
Played with the settings in the app now im on ics and im having a really hard time even getting a laptop to connect to the connection. Would be great if we could work to make wifi tether work seamlessly.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Open SQLite editor, go to the settings with the hammer icon, settings, search for "check" and change the entitlement record to "0". It's working great for me just like on gb. Played on xbox live last night. I may be a little off on the steps though. I'm on break at the moment but I'll verify later.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

They only time my screen gets touch funny is when I'm using it while it's plugged in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

In my mobile data settings preferred network LTE/CDMA is grayed out and unable to change. I'm on 2233.


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

B.E.McAllister said:


> In my mobile data settings preferred network LTE/CDMA is grayed out and unable to change. I'm on 2233.


Circumvent this by going to the dialer and doing *#*#4636#*#*, then going to Phone Information and changing the network mode there.


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the same video problems others reported but it's only when I have Dolphin user agent set for desktop. It works fine when set to android so maybe its a browser issue.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone have contacts with the wrong name and or pic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## flare561 (Dec 9, 2011)

One issue I found is with my lapdock, the volume doesn't change when I increase or decrease it. It does without the lapdock and it does when headphones plugged in, but when it's playing through the lapdock speakers it stays the same volume until the volume is at 0 then it turns off.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Just a quick note if you could add what leak you are one when you post it will be helpful for someone to try and assist you.

I am now running .230. The biggest issue I have is with my data connection. I have been dropping data quite frequently. I have tried reflashing to .902 and following through several times but nothing seems to fix this. I didn't have the issue on .2233. Also Device Setup still isn't working for me. I can add accounts through "accounts and sync" but when I try to add accounts via "Device Setup" clicking "add account" give me a force close with a system error. Also when I fresh flash .230 my restored apps will not download from the market place on their own. I get a network failure after the first 2 or 3.


----------

